# Sierra SD-40 and GP-38 Sound and Lighting Boards for Trade



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have Sierra SD-40 and GP-38 sound/lighting boards that I would like to trade for any of the Sierra "smaller" diesels (e.g., FA, F3, GP-7/9, NW-2, RS-3, S-4, 44-tonner, etc.).

The SD-40 card is "new in box" and the GP-38 card is "in service but easily changed" and works perfectly. 

Just let me know what you have.

Thanks


----------

